# Camacho case ****



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Shopping at my local for some weekend treats,i found a couple choice sticks,and was ready to leave and the owner says to me come check these out i said wow ,whats that going to set me back?i asked him tax included he says always for you,and a west coast Tat,He says alright.so here it is guys...:dribble::dribble::dribble:I think this is a very nice set up Camacho came up with!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is pretty sweet. Does it have a humidifier in it?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

No humidifier ,bit a removable liner for a carry case,and included is 4.Diplomas 4.libertys 4.Cle's 4.10th anv.4.Triple maduro's,Nice quality also.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

cigars for me and a new purse for her! 
win -win situation?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

paint said:


> No humidifier ,bit a removable liner for a carry case,and included is 4.Diplomas 4.libertys 4.Cle's 4.10th anv.4.Triple maduro's,Nice quality also.


That is totally cool! I am a Camacho fan and thoroughly impressed. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

cigar9 said:


> cigars for me and a new purse for her!
> win -win situation?


Thats how i spin that one to the wife here honey look what i got you!!:eeek:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Thats a great looking sampler.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats awsome I want one!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! That's fantastic!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: That is truly amazing :dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That is so cool! I have never seen one of those in my travels. Now there's something else I've got to keep an eye out for. 

Great score - a case to keep your pr0n in!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> That is so cool! I have never seen one of those in my travels. Now there's something else I've got to keep an eye out for.
> 
> Great score - a case to keep your pr0n in!


The b&m owner said he just got them in.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

The CLE in that assortment is AMAZING! I would love to have a box of just those.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Classy case


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is that a storage area under the bottom rack of smokes? Oh yes very nice by the way!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are sweet!!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Oh my...those are awesome! You have my attention! What did that set you back?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Found the announcement on the Camacho website, and see it's available from several online vendors.
http://www.camachocigars.com/2008/0...-blends-executive-traveller-bag-now-shipping/

MSRP: $299.95


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Leaf And Ale has them for $260

http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_189&products_id=456


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats a awesome good looking case! Somebody over here is a little bit jealous!!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

I saw them on the Cigar Crawl, AWESOME!! A little out of my price range though.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's awesome Mike. I love it*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a great pickup Mike:dribble::dribble: I showed the wife, she wasn't buying here is a purse for you:mumbles:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickup!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That would make a great Doctors Bag!

Take one of these and call me in the morning...


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Leaf And Ale has them for $260
> 
> http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_189&products_id=456


I just saw that myself.. Man, only if money would grow on trees..


----------

